# 8" cast iron to 10" hdpe night pipe burst job



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a little weekend project we have been working on in Cincinnati Ohio. The existing 8" cast iron line was carrying 3000 gallons an hr of plant waste. The line was rotted out and ready to fail. Inside the plant the manhole was 22 ft. deep and only 3 ft. round. outside was 25 ft. deep. We had limited working hours as this was a 24/7 facility. The total burst was 280 ft. and we up sized from 8" to 10". Here's a few photos.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> Here's a little weekend project we have been working on in Cincinnati Ohio. The existing 8" cast iron line was carrying 3000 gallons an hr of plant waste. The line was rotted out and ready to fail. Inside the plant the manhole was 22 ft. deep and only 3 ft. round. outside was 25 ft. deep. We had limited working hours as this was a 24/7 facility. The total burst was 280 ft. and we up sized from 8" to 10". Here's a few photos.


Great work Dozer, was that the meat plant we had talked about a while back?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You traveled from Cleveland to Cincinnati for that? Nobody local capable? One way or the other, I hope your bill reflects the scarcity of your skill set.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How much space did you need for the entry of the 10"? Did it just go straight down the manhole?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

That's big boy Plumbing. Nice.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Always enjoy doing the big stuff myself, been a while though, shoring looks good and safe.
Agua Plug for mortar on the cast iron?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

That was the meat plant. All of our overalls were covered in grease. We pulled from the outside in I will try to post a few pics later. The manhole was made out of fiberglass and we had to make up a steel curved jacking plate. We used non shrinking grout to seal her up. We averaged about 5 ft. Per minute after the gruelling set up on the pull.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> That was the meat plant. All of our overalls were covered in grease. We pulled from the outside in I will try to post a few pics later. The manhole was made out of fiberglass and we had to make up a steel curved jacking plate. We used non shrinking grout to seal her up. We averaged about 5 ft. Per minute after the gruelling set up on the pull.


Grease is worse than poop.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Your not kidding! Going to take us a week to get the grease off our tools.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Grease is worse than poop.


But tastes better.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome work. I love pipe bursting work. Lots of setup time but a great feeling when done.

David


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

That's impressive, I'm working with some existing 10" HDPE chilled lines right now, I can't imagine trying to pull that stuff through the ground.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We actually have a job coming up where we will be bursting 10 inch cast water main and pulling in restrained joint ductile iron. Going to try and do 2 750 ft. Pulls in 24 hrs. I will post pics when we do it.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

did you run a crawler camera down 1st so you didn't miss any wye's? how did that go with 3000gallons an hour. this is a bad question but what contingencies do you make if things go wrong?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> We actually have a job coming up where we will be bursting 10 inch cast water main and pulling in restrained joint ductile iron. Going to try and do 2 750 ft. Pulls in 24 hrs. I will post pics when we do it.


Sounds awesome


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

bulldozer said:


> We actually have a job coming up where we will be bursting 10 inch cast water main and pulling in restrained joint ductile iron. Going to try and do 2 750 ft. Pulls in 24 hrs. I will post pics when we do it.


Itching to see this...:thumbsup:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We ran a crawler down and the pipe was near collapsed. This was a food plant and open digging wasn't an option. We had 2 8 inch by pass pumps in case of emergency. Still waiting for the pucker effect to wear off!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I HATE bursting greasy lines, smell is on the cable the burst heads etc. Sure a trip to the car wash is what we do but the smell remains forever on something. Gloves last 30 seconds then there crisco. only good thing is the burst pressure seems to be lower but not really worth all the other hassles. That said I have one next week lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is bursting grease lines easier in regards to amount of pulling power required?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea any resistance you can remove helps how much is hard to say as the ground will dictate the real pressure needed. But when we run water while bursting it seems to drop the psi most of the time.


----------

